# Playing with espresso



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

I had a spare 30 mins to kill.

20g VST with dose variance 19.95-20.05g

All shots cut at 30 seconds

Grind setting static

TORR Trapez convex

Naked filter

Set 1 - dose straight into portafilter , slight tap down to collapse mound. Tamp direct on mound.

Shot 1 - 29.95g

Shot 2 - 29.90g

Shot 3 - 30.10g

Observation - drips didnt hit the cup until after 12-15 seconds had elapsed, beading started evenly across basket. Gloopy start. Pour dead-centre everytime. Couple of 'dead spot' apparent but nothing shocking. Shots accelerated rapidly in last 5 seconds.

Nice mouthfeel, sour and bitter in balance, this pacamara natural isnt the sweetest coffee ive ever had and is tricky to dial in.

Set 2 - dose straight into portafilter, no tapping down, distribution in circular motion, leaving a slight domed top

Shot 1 - 34.50g

Shot 2 - 33.90g

Shot 3 - 34.90g

Observation - Drips hit cup in 10-13 seconds, beading starts evenly favouring the outer-rim and developed into a 'tripod pour' taking longer to meld into a single stream. Shot wasnt consistantly central, maybe 5-10mm off centre, distribution introduces variance as hard to repeat exactly. Similar small deadspots apparent. Shot accelarates steadily throughout but is quicker, id be wanting to make the grind finer.

Thinner mouthfeel. Sour is more sour and bitter is more bitter, sweetness is now artificial and overall nasty finish!

Now my best shots of late have come from taking the approach as per set 2. Thus proving Grind is taylored not only to the coffee used but also technique!

I ran out of time but wanted to adjust the grind to achieve the output of Set 1 but using the set 2 approach. Save that for another day.


----------



## bronc (Dec 10, 2012)

This reminded me of what I've been thinking about lately - there is a lack of scientific papers on the different techniques of making coffee, roasting, and etc. The ones that exist usually deal with the health effects of drinking it but not much about how the processes that take place when we extract espresso, how different variables influence taste, etc. Maybe I just haven't searched enough or maybe it's not a good area for research.. I don't know.


----------



## Spazbarista (Dec 6, 2011)

One small thought, although not disputing at all what you found. Flavour is perception and perception can change with consumption.

My first coffee of the day is always the best.

Might be interesting to repeat the test immediately after but the other way around.

Also, I don't know about you but I find I have to drink the whole espresso to get a true picture. Sometimes the first few sips taste OK or good, but then by the end it can taste nasty.

Not sure it ever happens the other way round though.


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

All espressos were stirred and two small sips only. Palate fatigue probably played its part to some degree but the switch from 1.3 to 2.1 was a stark change in cup quality.

Ive always prefered split pour single shots, 1 gulp and a chew, you avoid the layering effect. Admittedly some folk like the variance throughout the cup with doubles.

There was a tangable slowing effect of the shot when temping direct without distribution, maybe the interaction of the convex tamper has a part to play, although the distributed shot prep also left a slight mound/dome. Im half expecting a change in grind in conjunction with Set 2 shot prep to produce the best shots


----------



## Spukey (Nov 4, 2012)

garydyke1 said:


> All espressos were stirred and two small sips only. Palate fatigue probably played its part to some degree but the switch from 1.3 to 2.1 was a stark change in cup quality.
> 
> Ive always prefered split pour single shots, 1 gulp and a chew, you avoid the layering effect. Admittedly some folk like the variance throughout the cup with doubles.
> 
> There was a tangable slowing effect of the shot when temping direct without distribution, maybe the interaction of the convex tamper has a part to play, although the distributed shot prep also left a slight mound/dome. Im half expecting a change in grind in conjunction with Set 2 shot prep to produce the best shots


I sometimes purposefully prefer not to stir espresso and drink it through 3 sips, this ay you taste the sweetness as it develops. Depending on the bean each sip can be a totally different taste and experience.


----------

